# high beams!!! won't turn off



## WarioSpeed23 (Oct 24, 2005)

okay .... my girl turns on her car a 98 sentra gxe nothin was wrong when we came home, turned it off and then came back to the car to go to the store for a medice run. ALLL of a sudden starts lup her highbeam light is on and shes like tryin to take it off and won't come off lowbeam, highbeam nothin still on ...do you guys know whats wrong that!?!?!? jus curious thnx!!!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

if needbe for the time being just pull the fuse. I'm not sure the problem but that will save your battery. That or you can unhook it. The switch might be broken.


----------



## WarioSpeed23 (Oct 24, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> if needbe for the time being just pull the fuse. I'm not sure the problem but that will save your battery. That or you can unhook it. The switch might be broken.


 ..thnx for the tip ....well i dunno what i did all i did is jus pull the connector from the bulb to check it and it was fine no burnt wires ....so i connect it again and bamm!!! normal.....is it a fuse thing or ..jus the wires!?!? that are bad now!?


----------

